# Meet No-Name and No-Name



## Lia (Dec 22, 2013)

I just received these two boys today from a breeder near Akron, Ohio.

This my Russian or baby blue boy, he's the runt, but he's very VERY smart. 








And then we have this shy guy. He's a brown agouti Rex, I think... Anyway he's really shy but a sweetheart. 








Anyway, I still don't have a name for either of the two, I need some ideas XD 

-Lia


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

They are too cute!


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

So cute! Congrats! I have two rex's too. Si (after duck dynasty) and Remington (after my shotgun). I've always liked the name Baxter, like Ron Burgundy's dog in anchor man.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Aw, so jealous. I miss having baby rats.  They're so freaking cute though, especially the little agouti. He's like my little Eddiebear, sweet but kinda shy. Hmm... I'm bad at names, usually I just go by my favorite music and movies.


----------



## lizzytrickey (Dec 3, 2013)

I had plans to name my rats Storey & Rummel for the cross streets I live on. I ended up adopting three named adult boys from a rescue though (and I felt like changing their names would have been weird), so these great names have gone unused!


----------



## Lia (Dec 22, 2013)

Aww Thanks everyone for the name Suggestions I've finally come to a conclusion!!!!

The Grey Guy's name is Egg Shell
The Brown Guy's Name is Toaster!


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

They are SO adorable!! 

For some reason the first name that came to mind was Walt for the first guy. What about Walt & Wyatt? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

Oops! Just saw you had already decided! Cute names 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mouse&Bun (Dec 24, 2013)

They are ADORABLE!


----------

